# Hello from the Southwest!!!



## schatzus (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all, long time reader-first time poster. 
I have been reading vi-control for some time now and I thought I would start joining in on all the posting fun. I have an incredible amount of respect for many of the "regulars" here and although I have been doing this for quite some time, I always seem to learn quite a bit from all the brilliant composers who frequent this fine board. 
Come on over and sample a few of my wares at www.curtschatz.com when you have a second. I also frequent soundsonline.com and am a member of Chris Merritt's Composer Forum on Ning.
I look forward to chatting with you. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 30, 2008)

Welcome to VI, Curt. Glad you finally joined! :o

Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Chrislight (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Curt and welcome! It's always nice when a reader becomes a poster. :D Have fun on the forum. /\~O


----------

